# 629 with band unlock



## chadroid (Sep 3, 2011)

I have been reading through a lot of the forums and I keep seeing how to get on 629 band unlock if you have already upgraded to 629 and need to go through a lot of steps and temp bricking. I am on 608 with the 330 radios band unlocked and want to go to 629. I think it gets a new kernel and bootloader and not sure if I can just sbf flash to 629 so it does not flash the radio. I do not care if it is rooted or not. What would be the best way to get to 629 without getting the radios?


----------



## beh (Apr 23, 2012)

You can flash 629 to this if you use linux, and it won't flash the radio.
I wouldn't recommend it personally, but if you want to you can.
There is an ezsbf style CD with a root CD combined at
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27387-new-all-in-one-d2g-recovery-root-cd-for-629-updateezsbf-method-d2g-a956-only/
You would just need to put the phone in bootloader, and you could sbf 629. and then root it (should reboot the computer between sbf and root, unless you have at least 2 gig ram)
I kind of wonder if if it would work to just flash the kernel and system, and then you could probably go back if you wanted.


----------

